# Craftsman Weed Wacker revisited



## austin (Jul 17, 2004)

Have cleaned the carb / screen. Still won't run long withou about 1/2 choke.
Have replaced carb- semed to run OK for about 2 hours. 
Am looking at fuel line(s) / fuel filter.
Am I on the right track , or is it time to gat a new one ?
ALso have a craftsman chain saw with same symptoms.
Thanks
Austin


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Generally if you have to run it at 1/2 choke the needle settings are a little lean. Try opening up the high end needle 1/4 turn.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

austin
If it runs with 1/2 choke then it means it's not getting enough fuel. It could be a number of things but the first is to richen up the High speed needle. You said you replaced the carb....with a NEW one? or a used one that you sprayed carb cleaner onto? Normally to clean a carb, I completely disassemble it then soak it in an approved carb cleaner solution then replace all the parts in the kit.
Check the lines and filters but I think I'd lean towards the carb right now without seeing or hearing the machine run.

snoman


----------



## austin (Jul 17, 2004)

Replaced with a new carb. Did run OK for a bit , but now back to same thing- need to choke it to continue to run.
Austin


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

did u try the needle thing, or maybe a hole in your fuel line


----------

